# please help my tank have a big problem



## sayjaibao (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't know what i did to my tank(freshwater) all my fish dead except my silver arrowana. its been few monthes, the arrowana is fine in there. any new fish i put in they die within 1-2 days. when they die their body is like white and stuff. i tested the water its fine PH 6.0 amonia was low. i did water changes and stuff and nothing seems working. i don't know what to do please help. thank you


----------



## zubanhunter (Mar 22, 2011)

How are you acclimating your new fish? I have a low pH tank as well (around 6) and have had fish die of pH shock when they were introduced. I now always use drip acclimation (great thread on this: Drip acclimating fish and have stopped having issues.


----------



## sayjaibao (Mar 29, 2011)

so my fish die because of low ph? should i get my ph up or leave it like tat and do the drip acclimating fish like u said?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think he is saying that your fish die because of a low ph. What is being said is there could be a big difference between the water they were in compared to your water. Drip acclimation can help the fish get accustomed to your water and increase chances of survival.

What is your reading for ammonia?

How long has your tank had fish in it?


----------



## sayjaibao (Mar 29, 2011)

i had the tank for like a year, the ammonia lvl is like .50
why is the ph on my tank is so low?
it wasnt like tat before dont know wat happened.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you probably didnt let your fish get used to the new water you have in your tank. a slow introduction into new water is best for them. if you do not, they can die within a few hours. 

You ph is low probably from you water source having a low ph and Kh. Check your water source. You may have to add some stuff to bring your ph and kh up if you can but DO IT SLOW or you can kill your arwona.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

According to my guide book Arrowanas like a ph of 6.0. Fishes that wouldn't like this low a ph are Livebearers, Rainbows and Rift Valley Cichlids. What is the ph at your fish store? Fishes don't like ph shock so if there is a big difference between your store and your tank, adjust your fish gradually to the ph in your tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity - are you dechlorinating any new water you put in the tank? Chlorine is toxic to fish and most public utilities put trace amounts of chlorine in their tap water to sterilize it.


----------



## sayjaibao (Mar 29, 2011)

yea i dechlorinated my water. i think the fish die cause of ph shock. i dont see any disease or anything on the tank and the water is clean. im gonna buy some cheap fish and test it with Drip acclimating fish see if it works. if tat fails i might have to drain out all water and clean the tank and do it over.


----------

